# Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   :(



## maniana (1. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da ein Problem wo ich auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen bin.

Und zwar hatte ich mit dem Inline Blei sehr viele Verwicklungen, welche ich auch auf dem normalen Wege nicht in den Griff bekam. Also dachte ich mir damit sich das Vorfach nicht immer um das Blei wickelt benutze ich wieder Vorfächer aus Mono, zudem ich von vielen Carpern auch gehört habe, daß die wieder zurück zur Mono gehen.

So habe ich mir dann ein Vorfach aus Mono gebastelt - mit den gleichen Maßen wie ich auch die Vorfächer mit einer geflochtenen bastle.

Thema ist mit diesem Vorfach, daß ich in der Summe der letzten 3 Ansitzen ca. 20x Piepser vom Bissanzeiger hatte -  und kein einziger Fisch gehakt war  |rolleyes

Das Vorfach ist 18 cm lang, die Boilies sind 20mm Kugeln, der Abstand von Hakenschenkel zu Boilie beträgt auf den mm exakt 1cm, der Haken ist Messerscharf, und dadurch daß der Haken auch agressiv absteht, hätte es eigentlich funktionieren müssen - habe ich zumindest gedacht - funktioniert aber nicht ;+

Wo liegt hier das Problem begraben?

Gedankengänge:
- an der Mono (Stichwort: zu steif)
- Haken zu klein
- Vorfach zu kurz
- etc... ?

Hier noch Bilder von dem Drama:
http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=97170c-1438450590.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=6c001c-1438450609.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=a395cf-1438450642.jpg

jetzt bin ich mal auf Eure Ideen gespannt...


----------



## axelfred (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

wenn du verwicklungen hast verwende doch einfach einen antitangle sleeve auf dem vorfach und nehm wieder geflecht


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Binde dein Vorfach mit weichem Haar, ggf. knote in das Vorfach noch paar Zentimeter geflochtene vor den Haken (Kombirig). Auf die Weise kann der Haken besser drehen.
Ich würde das Haar auch kürzer fischen. Ein zu langes Haar verursacht mMn Fehlbisse und Aussteiger.


----------



## jkc (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Hi, was war denn Ursache der Pieper? Fischt Du mit Festblei?

Grüße JK


----------



## Alex335 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Hallo liebe Karpfen Profis 
Wollte gerade eben den selben Tread erstellen.
Ich habe seit dem ich auf die etwas größeren Karpfen fische immer wieder das selbe Problem mit dem Piepsen und den fehl bissen.
Ich frage mich außerdem wie es zustande kommen kan das der Bissanzeiger nur einmal piepst weil ich eben ein inleiner Blei (79 Gramm) fische... heben die Karpfen da nur den Boilie hoch oder schwimmen die in die schnur? Das Blei sitzt fest auf einem leadcore trotz dem wickelt es sich bei jedem Wurf um das Blei... ich fische c.a 70-80 Meter draußen und die karpfen sind ungefähr 8 bis 15 kg schwer an dem platz. Nun zu meiner Frage was kann ich an meiner Montage verändern damit das nicht mehr passiert. Danke schon mal im voraus... ich bin Dankbar für jeden vorschlag. 
Gruß Alex 
Hier noch die Bilder:


----------



## maniana (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

@axelfred
wie darf man sich die Antitangle Sleeves auf dem Vorfach vorstellen?
die die ich gefunden habe, sind nur wenige cm lang.
wenn ich jetzt auf einem 18cm Vorfach ein 3 oder 5cm Sleeve auf eine
geflochtene aufziehe, habe ich mit Sicherheit immer noch das Problem
der Verwicklungen.

@Aalredl
wenn wir davon ausgehen, daß die Mono zu steif ist, und der Haken
deshalb nicht richtig eindreht, müsste ich zwangsweise vor den Haken
geflochtene einbinden. Als Mischung von Mono & geflochtene sehe ich
dort eine Sollbruchstelle, nur geflochtene dann bin ich wieder bei
meinem ursprünglichen Problem mit den Verwicklungen.

@jkc
jop, ich fische mit Festblei.


----------



## Revilo62 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

@maniana
Deine Gedankengänge sind aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz korrekt.
Die Haarlänge beträgt vom Boilie bis zum Haken ca. 2 cm, Du musst in diesem Fall den Austritt des Haares am Schlauch hinzurechnen, da hier der Gelenkpunkt ist
Ich meine auch, dass das Rig am Haken noch viel zu gradlinig ist, aggressiv ist da was anderes
Lösungsansatz:
Ich würde hier ein klassisches D-Rig verwenden









 und an diesem Bild siehst Du auch, was aggressiv ist.
Zu kurzes Vorfach würde ich ausschließen, Shotrigs sind meist um die 5 cm lang und sind auch fängig.
Was das vertüdeln betrifft, solltest Du Deinen Wurfstil und den Moment des Eintauchens genauer betrachten, ich denke, die Montage taucht bei Dir nicht gestreckt ein, kurz vor dem Eintauchen leicht abbremsen und es sollte Geschichte sein, dann gehts auch mit der Geflochtenen, ansonsten würde ich zu einem beschichteten Vorfachmaterial ( z.b. bei Kryston Jackal-Anti-Tangle)greifen. Kombirigs selbst binden ist ne fummelarbeit für einen nicht geübten Angler.
übrigens: eine Schlaufe zum Verbinden mit dem Wirbel ist hier in diesem Fall kontraproduktiv
Meine Devise : keep simple und habe Vertrauen, dann wirst Du auch fangen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## dib (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

am besten wieder zurück zur geflochtenen , weil kombirigs die Montage viel zu sehr an Tragkraft schwächen . 

dabei gibt's nen trick den ich verwende mit den gleichen Eigenschaften wie dem kombirig aber durchgehender geflochtenen . 

das heißt gekoatete schnur , gibt's zb von Korda , oder ultimate , da steht auf den 20m spulen davon coating drauf .

das ist hart ummantelte geflochtene schnur bei der man die letzten paar Zentimeter, vor dem haken, die Ummantelung wegmachen kann .

dazu noch ein antitangle sleeve .
verringert die verwicklungen ein wenig .

und leadcore teste ich auch schon ein paar jahre aber nur an einer rute immer , das finde ich voll beschi... . 
geht schnell kaputt . und egal was man mit dieser Montage anstellt , wenn man auf große Distanzen werfen muss , verwickelt sich das auch bei mir ab und zu . 

deswegen verwende ich auf grössere Distanzen seit ca 18 jahren erfolgreich ein uraltes Helikopter rig mit hartplastikrohr.

nach dem Motto 

" never Change a running rig . "

lg
-----------
thomas


----------



## Revilo62 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

@alex
Festblei ist gut, aber 79 gr, also 2,5 oz sind aus meiner Sicht zu gering, ich würde nicht unter 100 gr. fischen, in meiner Box sind keine Bleie unter 140 gr. zu finden
LeadGore ist geschmackssache, ich fische seit Jahren mit einer 60er Schlagschnur, direkt an den Wirbel gebunden, der komplett im Blei versenkt ist ( Fox-Wirbel passen auch zu Fox-Bleien) und fertig. Der RigRing an Deinem Wirbel ist für Bodenköder eher kontraproduktiv, da er einen Gelenkpunkt mit hoher Beweglichkeit darstellt, der eigentlich nur bei auftreibenden Ködern am kurzen Rig gewünscht und vorteilhaft ist.
Die Größe der Fische ist letztendlich unerheblich, wenn das Rig nicht funktioniert und bei der Köderaufnahme das Bleigewicht nicht ausreichend ist. Bei der Festbleimontage ist das Bleigewichtmaßgeblich für die Hakenpenetration, bei anderen Angelmethoden erledigt dies der Anhieb durch den Angler.
Dennoch, keep simple und habe Vertrauen
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Vanner (1. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

@TE
 Benutzt du ein Antitangle Tube vor dem Blei? Wenn ja, wie lang ist dieses? Es sollte immer länger sein als die längsten Vorfächer die du benutzt. Bei mir ist dieses Tube immer so um die 50cm lang, Verwicklungen habe ich da noch keine gehabt.


----------



## Bodensee89 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Mein Standartrig der letzten Wochen. 

0 Verwicklungen. 

Fehlbisse weiss Ich nicht....aber alle Karpfen bisher schön in der Unterlippe gehakt. 

Länge ca. 15cm, Blei 85g. 

Schnur ist Korda N-Trap Soft, die Ummantelung ist am ganzen Haar bis etwas über den Line Aligner entfernt.


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



maniana schrieb:


> @Aalredl
> wenn wir davon ausgehen, daß die Mono zu steif ist, und der Haken
> deshalb nicht richtig eindreht, müsste ich zwangsweise vor den Haken
> geflochtene einbinden. Als Mischung von Mono & geflochtene sehe ich
> ...


Ja deshalb schreibe ich ja, dass du Geflecht mit einbauen solltest... damit eben der Haken drehen kann. Sowohl das Haar als auch das durchgehende Mono-Vorfach können in dem Falle hinderlich sein. 
Ich fische nur selbstgebundene Kombirigs und nie ist da irgend etwas passiert. Mit einem ordentlichen Albrightknoten bspw. passiert da nichts. Eine Sollbruchstelle ist das sicher nicht... eher reißt der Knoten bei dir zwischen Hauptschnur und Leadcore.
Man muss nicht zwangsweise viel Geld für ummanteltes Material ausgeben.
Wenn du lieber durchweg Geflecht fischen möchtest, dann arbeite mit PVA.

Mal ganz nebenbei: Ich würde auf Leadcore verzichten, eine überbewertete Spielerei, die im Grund keinen wirklichen Zweck erfüllt, außer man fischt vielleicht an "Slack line". Am Ende schadet es nur dem Fisch bei einem Abriss...


----------



## maniana (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

@Vanner
ich habe diese Bleie:
http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-bomb-inline-leads-90--7630.html



@Aalredl
hast recht, die Mono ist definitiv zu steif um den Haken eindrehen zu lassen.



Aalredl schrieb:


> Wenn du lieber durchweg Geflecht fischen möchtest, dann arbeite mit PVA.




wie meinst Du das? was hat PVA mit dem Vorfach zu tun (stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch...)?

Leadcore oder ähnliches benutze ich nicht, habe es auch nicht vor, da unsere Gewässer
teilweise ganz schön hängerträchtig sind, was ganz schnell an den Geldbeutel gehen würde,
deswegen suche ich nach einer Lösung mit Geflecht/Mono.

Hast Du vielleicht ein Bild von Deinem Kombirig?
Habe zwar viele Kombirigs gefunden, die benutzen aber ummanteltes Material...


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Du könnest bspw. mit PVA Schlauch/Säcken arbeiten (das ist das Zeug, das sich im WAsser auflöst), wenn du dein Vorfach  hindurchfädelst und darin zusätzlich Boilies usw anbietest, schlägst du  zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe, alternativ könnest du sogar Blei und  Vorfach darin verstauen. Dein Vorfach kann sich nicht verheddern und du  fütterst um deinen Hakenköder konzentriert an.
Weitere Möglichkeit,  die sogar das reine Geflechtvorfach zulässt, wäre mit Method Feeder zu  fischen. Da kannst du deinen Köder an den Teig hinandrücken, so kann er  sich im Flug nicht verheddern.

Ein besseres Bild hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht. Ist ein Beispiel wie ich es fische. Oft ist das Stück  Mono bei mir aus FC und für gewöhnlich setze ich auf den Knoten noch  etwas Knetblei, das unterstützt den Hakeffekt und hilft beim Ausstrecken  des Vorfachs.


----------



## maniana (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

mit dem PVA hast recht, so könnte ich das eindämmen.

Allerdings MÜSSTE ich dann IMMER PVA benutzen, das
wäre dann aber mehr ein Workaround als eine Lösung :-/

Method Feeder habe ich auch, funktioniert auch prächtig.

Mir gehts aber ausschließlich um Inline Bleie, auf Deinem Bild
hast Du ja eine safety Clip Montage, mit der habe ich die
Probleme auch nicht (zumindest nicht in diesem Ausmaß).

Grund ist der daß ich vor ca. 1-2 Jahren eine größere Menge der
o.g. Bleie zu einem guten Kurs erstanden habe, nun geht es
darum wie ich die Vorfächer so bastle, daß man damit auch
ohne die permanenten Verwicklungen fischen kann...


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Egal ob Inline oder nicht, das Kombirig reduziert das Problem deutlich - weil sich im Flug das Vorfach nicht so weit nach hinten bewegen kann, dass es mit der Hauptschnur in Kontakt kommt. Auf dem zweiten Bild habe ich auch ein Inline und fische es ebenso mit dem Rig. 
Noch weiter kannst du das reduzieren, wenn du einen Gummi (Rubber Tail zB) über Wirbel und Vorfachschlaufe schiebst (erkennt man auf meinen Bildern auch). Wurde hier auch bereits angesprochen. 
So klappt das Vorfach im Flug nicht zur Seite/nach hinten.


----------



## jkc (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Hi Leute,

meine Frage nach der Ursache der Pieper ist noch unbeantwortet.
Ich habe den Verdacht, dass es sich dabei gar nicht um (Zielfisch-)Bisse handelt. 
Fische ich am Kanal, zupfen die Rotaugen auch am Bollen rum und hin und wieder piept es trotz 160g Festblei und 90-120g Absenkblei.
 Bis sich mal eines davon aufhängt dauert es, unter Umständen sogar länger als "20 Aktionen".

So schlecht kann ein Vorfach meiner Meinung nach gar nicht funktionieren, dass es bei 20 richtigen Karpfenbissen nicht einmal einen Drillaussteiger produziert. 
Somal das Vorfach auf dem Foto des Te so schlecht doch gar nicht ist, das Haar wäre mir ein Stück zu lang, der Schrumpfschlauch etwas wenig gebogen, ansonsten kann ich mir das Ding auch an meinen Ruten vorstellen. 
Wie laufen die Pieper ab? Läuft die Bremse an, wie verhält sich der Swinger? Womit Fütterst Du?
Kannst Du andere Fische ausschließen?

Das die Mono zu steif zum eindrehen ist ist Quatsch, Fluoro-Carbon funktioniert bestens, selbst wenn das Zeug sperrig wie Draht ist. 
Ich fische heute werfend nichts anderes mehr, Verwickelungen im Wurf seit einigen Jahren: 1-2; mit Geflecht war bald 50% der Würfe ein Tüddel.

Soweit, Grüße JK


----------



## Revilo62 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Schnurschwimmer ?
Tight Lines aus Berlin


----------



## maniana (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

@jkc
die Ursache nach den Piepsern kann ich Dir natürlich auch nicht beantworten,
sprich ob es Schnurschwimmer sind, oder ein Karpfen den Köder einsaugt und wieder
ausbläst kann ich nicht wirklich beantworten.

> das Haar wäre mir ein Stück zu lang

mit 1cm Abstand zwischen Hakenschankel und Boilie; andere haben doch eher noch einen größeren Abstand?

> der Schrumpfschlauch etwas wenig gebogen

da sich der Schrumpfschlauch über Wasserdampf schlecht bis gar nicht in Form bringen lässt, habe ich
die Schnur nicht oben, sondern seitlich (also Richtung Hakenspitze) aus dem Schrumpfschlauch herausgeführt. So habe ich dann doch noch einen "line aligner" Effekt. Die Austrittstelle der Schnur sieht man auf dem Ersten Bild ganz gut.

> Wie laufen die Pieper ab?

1-2Sekunden Piepsen, dann ist wieder Ruhe

> Läuft die Bremse an, wie verhält sich der Swinger?

Die Bremse läuft nicht an, Hänger geht kurz hoch dann wieder runter.

> Womit Fütterst Du?

Müsli, Sprich Brotstücke, Paniermehl, Frolic, Boilies, Haferflocken
zieht natürlich auch Kleinfische an den Platz.

> Kannst Du andere Fische ausschließen?

Brassen können ausgeschlossen werden


@Aalredl
je länger ich mir Deine Montage anschaue, umso mehr gefällt diese mir 
werde mir heute Abend vor der Glotze mal versuchen diese nachzubauen.


----------



## maniana (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

muss natürlich noch eins sagen, eine Marotte von mir ist, daß ich zusätzlich zum Boilie auf das Haar noch einen oder zwei Dendros auf den Hakenschenkel aufziehe, das lockt natürlich auch die anderen Fische an.

Damit konnte ich jedenfalls vor kurzem einen Aal verhaften.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4348493&postcount=5


----------



## dib (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

heli-gesamt[1].jpg


hi maniana , als pn konnte ich leider kein Foto verschicken aber wenigstens hier .lg


----------



## maniana (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

passt. danke.

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt von Euch Beiden jeweils eine gute und praktikable Lösung erhalten, und muss mal schauen welche ich wie in die Praxis umsetze.

Werde dann wenn das funktioniert Beide Ruten entweder auf das Kombirig oder auf die Helikopter Montage umbauen. THX an dieser Stelle. #h


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



Alex335 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Karpfen Profis
> Wollte gerade eben den selben Tread erstellen.
> Ich habe seit dem ich auf die etwas größeren Karpfen fische immer wieder das selbe Problem mit dem Piepsen und den fehl bissen.
> Ich frage mich außerdem wie es zustande kommen kan das der Bissanzeiger nur einmal piepst weil ich eben ein inleiner Blei (79 Gramm) fische... heben die Karpfen da nur den Boilie hoch oder schwimmen die in die schnur? Das Blei sitzt fest auf einem leadcore trotz dem wickelt es sich bei jedem Wurf um das Blei... ich fische c.a 70-80 Meter draußen und die karpfen sind ungefähr 8 bis 15 kg schwer an dem platz. Nun zu meiner Frage was kann ich an meiner Montage verändern damit das nicht mehr passiert. Danke schon mal im voraus... ich bin Dankbar für jeden vorschlag.
> ...



Nimm mal einen Wirbel ohne den doofen Ring und dein Problem ist Geschichte.
Das Anti Tangle Sleeve ist durch den Einsatz des Ringes in seiner Wirkung aufgehoben. 
Der Ring fungiert bei dir als Dreh- und Angelpunkt wodurch deas Vorfach im Flug hochklappt und am Blei vorbei sich um die Hauptschnur tüddeln kann.
Ohne Ring kann man den Anti- Tangle Sleeve auf die Öse des im Inlineblei klemmenden Wirbel schieben und das Vorfach steht strikt und steif in Flucht mit der Hauptschnur nach unten. 
Durch die Kürze des Vorfachs in Kombi mit dem Antitanglesleeve hat das Vorfach kaum eine Chnce mehr, auch nur in die Nähe der Hauptschnur zu gelangen und dein Problem ist daher passe´.


----------



## jkc (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Hi, bei allem was Du schreibst, halte ich es immer für unwahrscheinlicher, das es sich um richtige Karpfenbisse handelt. Schnurschwimmer und Kleinfisch halte ich für deutlich wahrscheinlicher.

Bzgl. Deines Rigs - ist mir klar das andere es anders machen, ich schrieb nur von meinen Vorlieben - funktionieren tut meiner Beobachtung nach fast alles...

Grüße JK


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



jkc schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Das die Mono zu steif zum eindrehen ist ist Quatsch, Fluoro-Carbon funktioniert bestens, selbst wenn das Zeug sperrig wie Draht ist.



Woher weißt du das? scheinbar hast du doch recht viele Fehlbisse? Ich denke, gerade wenn das FC durchgebunden werden muss (manche Situationen erfordernd das ja, wegen Krebsen etc.) hat das auf jeden Fall Nachteile beim Hakeffekt. Der Haken kommt mMn nicht so gut in Hakposition bzw. dreht sich nich so gut nach unten - insbesondere dann, wenn der Karpfen den Boilie im Maul hat/hält und das Haar steif ist, so dass dann der Haken bspw quer liegt. Ich glaube, dass der Haken dann oft nicht so gut sitzen wird (nicht in Unterlippe usw). Ich musste auch so schon öfter fischen und man fängt klar auch damit, nur denke ich, dass es besser geht. Nur weil man fängt, heißt das nicht, dass man nicht besser fangen könnte. Viele Unterwasseraufnahmen beweisen auch, dass meist ein Köder mehrfach angesaugt wird, bis ein Fisch gehakt wird. Nicht jeder Kontakt bedeutet auch gehakter Karpfen. 

Ich würde bei dir auch auf Schnurschwimmer tippen. Im Kanal hatte ich bei mir das Phänomen wenn ein Trupp Alande durchkam oder Brassen auf dem Platz waren. Allerdings kam dann meist selbst auf Boilie der ein oder andere Aland... seltsam ist wirklich, dass du keine Fische ans Band bekommst. Wie sieht es mit Wollhandkrabben und Grundeln bei euch aus? Die schaffen uU auch ein 140g Blei..


Sorry hab wohl zu lang geschrieben, da kamen noch ein paar Posts dazwischen


----------



## jkc (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



Aalredl schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das? scheinbar hast du doch recht viele Fehlbisse?
> 
> Hi, nö habe ich nicht, zumindest nicht von Karpfen, so auf 40 Läufe  kommen 1-2, wo die Bremse kurz anläuft, der Fisch sich aber nicht hakt,  das ist für mich ein eindeutiger Fehlbiss. Wenn der Karpfen mit dem Boilie  rumblubbert, ohne das ich es mitbekomme (er das Blei nicht bewegt) ist  es für mich auch kein Fehlbiss.
> Die beschriebene Situation oben lässt sich eindeutig den Rotaugen zuordnen und tritt auch nur an dem einen Gewässer bei mir auf.
> ...



Grüße JK


----------



## pike-81 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



maniana schrieb:


> muss natürlich noch eins sagen, eine Marotte von mir ist, daß ich zusätzlich zum Boilie auf das Haar noch einen oder zwei Dendros auf den Hakenschenkel aufziehe, das lockt natürlich auch die anderen Fische an.
> 
> Damit konnte ich jedenfalls vor kurzem einen Aal verhaften.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4348493&postcount=5




Moinsen!
Dieses Zitat sagt doch alles. 
Da kannst Du noch so sehr an Deiner Montage feilen. 
Ich Tippe auf Bisse anderer Fischarten, die dann nicht hängen bleiben. 
Petri


----------



## maniana (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

das ist der Punkt wo ich mir nicht so sicher bin.
ich habe durch 2 Vereine 13 Gewässer zu befischen.
An diesem Gewässer wo ich meine (anderes Gewässer als beim Aalfang), kann ich Brassen ausschließen, Aale wurden mWn auch keine besetzt.
Daß Rotaugen ein 90g Blei bewegen können halte ich fast für unwahrscheinlich. Die meisten Rotaugen sind kaum über 10cm...


----------



## jkc (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Fische ich am Kanal, zupfen die Rotaugen auch am Bollen rum und hin und wieder piept es trotz 160g Festblei und 90-120g Absenkblei.
> ...



|wavey:...


----------



## jkc (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



maniana schrieb:


> ...Die meisten Rotaugen sind kaum über 10cm...



Das würde erklären, warum Du keine fängst.


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

@JCK


Interessant, dann muss ich das selbst mal durchtesten mit zwei Ruten. 
Welche Vorfachlänge fischst du? Denke das spielt auch eine entscheidende Rolle...

Sorry für OT


----------



## jkc (2. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Hi, mein Standardvorfach ist so ca. 22-25cm lang, allenfalls fische ich kürzer so bis ca. 10cm, dann aber meinstens mit Partikeln.

Grüße JK


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Auch das 10cm mit durchgebundenem FC? Welche Stärke? Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich da wenig vertrauen hätte. Ich fische aber auch recht starkes FC für den "Stiffrig"-effekt...-


----------



## jkc (3. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Hi, üblicher Weise nutze ich 25Lbs (Korda IQ, Katran Fluorocarbon sind mir am liebsten), wie dick das ist? Keine Ahnung. 
Das krasseste worauf ich auch gefangen habe war nen 10cm Vorfach mit 25Lbs Fox Rigidity durchgebunden und zwei Hartmaiskörnern, das Ding war steif wie ein Zahnstocher.

So ein "normales" 10cm-25Lbs Fluo-Vorfach komplett durchgebunden mit 2 Maiskörnern hatte ich erst die letzten Nächte wieder im Einsatz, hat bestens funktioniert.

Ich binde aber immer am oberen Ende den Wirbel in eine Schlaufe, hat den gleichen Effekt, wie ein Ring-Wirbel. Das Vorfach wird an der Stelle gelenkig. Kenne aber auch Leute die Fangen und direkt in den Wirbel knoten.

Grüße JK


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *

Ahh alles klar, wenn dein Vorfach am Wirbel viel Spiel hat, dann ändert sich das Ganze schon.  
Ich werds demnächst mal am Kanal testen wenn ich Zeit finde.


----------



## Sea-Trout (4. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



Alex335 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Karpfen Profis
> Wollte gerade eben den selben Tread erstellen.
> Ich habe seit dem ich auf die etwas größeren Karpfen fische immer wieder das selbe Problem mit dem Piepsen und den fehl bissen.
> Ich frage mich außerdem wie es zustande kommen kan das der Bissanzeiger nur einmal piepst weil ich eben ein inleiner Blei (79 Gramm) fische... heben die Karpfen da nur den Boilie hoch oder schwimmen die in die schnur? Das Blei sitzt fest auf einem leadcore trotz dem wickelt es sich bei jedem Wurf um das Blei... ich fische c.a 70-80 Meter draußen und die karpfen sind ungefähr 8 bis 15 kg schwer an dem platz. Nun zu meiner Frage was kann ich an meiner Montage verändern damit das nicht mehr passiert. Danke schon mal im voraus... ich bin Dankbar für jeden vorschlag.
> ...


Hi,

ich habe zwar nicht alle Antworten gelesen aber einzelne Pieper sind nach meiner Erfahrung keine Bisse zumindest nicht von Karpfen.Das sind bei mir zumindest überwiegend Schnurschwimmer.Aber nachdem man Schnurschwimmer hat sollte eigentlich auch nach nicht allzu langer Zeit der Biss kommen je nachdem wie viel Futter da noch liegt.Habe ich einzelne Pieper durch Schnurschwimmer kann ich fast die Uhr danach stellen wann der Biss kommt.

Ich fische überwiegend mit 85g Festblei und habe keine Probleme.Aber es gibt da viele Faktoren die ich zumindest für wichtig halte.Zb. wie die Ruten aufgebaut sind.Brems oder Freilaufeinstellung.Das Rig natürlich sowieso.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Sea-Trout (4. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @maniana
> Deine Gedankengänge sind aus meiner Sicht nicht ganz korrekt.
> Die Haarlänge beträgt vom Boilie bis zum Haken ca. 2 cm, Du musst in diesem Fall den Austritt des Haares am Schlauch hinzurechnen,


So wie er das gemessen hat ist das aber eigentlich schon üblich würde ich sagen.Anders kenne ich es auch nicht.Selbst bei einem Kd-Rig wird der Abstand vom Hakenschenkel bis zum Boilie gemessen und dort tritt das Haar ja quasi direkt am Öhr aus.Ich finde seine Haarlänge ok fische auch immer mit 1cm Abstand vom Boilie bis zum Hakenschenkel.Mit weniger Abstand habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und hatte deutich mehr Aussteiger.Ist der Abstand zu gering stört der Boilie das eindrehen und haken weil er im Weg ist.Halt zu wenig Spiel.


----------



## Sea-Trout (4. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfach der Fehlbisse...   *



maniana schrieb:


> > Wie laufen die Pieper ab?
> 
> 1-2Sekunden Piepsen, dann ist wieder Ruhe
> 
> ...


Das sind für mich eindeutig Schnurschwimmer.Würde der Swinger hochgehen und danach unter dem Blank kleben bleiben bzw. nicht wieder seine Ausgangsposition einnehmen.Dann könnte es gut sein das es Bisse warn.Das sieht man dann aber je nach Entfernung und Schnurwinkel auch an den Rutenspitzen.Und das sind dann eigentlich auch mehr als 1 Pieper obwohl da je eh jeder Pieper etwas andes reagiert je nach Einstellung und Model.
Oder Weißfische?Kann ich nichst zu sagen.Habe ich nie Probleme mit wenn bei mir was piepst sind es immer Karpfen.


----------

